# Was ist ein Protokoll ?



## iorade (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi,
kann mir mal bitte einer erklären was ein 'Protokoll' ist ? Alle reden immer von ICQ- und IRC-Protokoll... aber so recht kann ich mir nichts darunter vorstellen. 
Thx.


----------



## Klon (9. Dezember 2001)

Ein Satz von definierten Regeln und genormten Vereinbarungen zur Verständigungsweise, der den Informationsfluß und Nachrichtenverkehr in einem Kommunikationssystem steuert. Kann sich sowohl auf Hardware wie auf Software beziehen. 

Die Protokolle werden nach dem OSI-Referenz-Modell
 (auch OSI-Schichtenmodell), das am meisten benutzte Netzwerkmodell organisiert.
1977 gründete die ISO ein Unterkomitee zur Entwicklung von herstellerunabhängigen Datenkommunikationsstandards, 1984 wurde das OSI-Modell erlassen und entwickelte sich zu einem internationalen Standard.
Die 7 Schichten des OSI-Modells: 
- Anwendungsschicht 
- Darstellungsschicht
- Sitzungsschicht oder Kommunikationssteuerungsschicht
- Transportschicht
- Netzwerkschicht oder Vermittlungsschicht
- Datensicherungsschicht oder Sicherungsschicht
- Bitübertragungsschicht

Diese sieben Schichten (sog. Layer) teilt man in drei sog. Anwendungsschichten und in vier sog. Transportschichten. Die Anwendungsschichten enthalten Regeln für den Aufbau und den Abbau einer Sitzung, für die Datendarstellung und für anwendungsnahe Grundfunktionen (z. B. Daten- und Dateiübertragung). Die Transportschichten enthalten Regeln für den physikalischen Aufbau einer Sitzung, für die Synchronisation einer Verbindung, für die Wegbestimmung (Routing) und für den logischen Verbindungsaufbau. 
Auf der Senderseite stellt jede Schicht den Daten einen Kopf voran, den auf der Empfängerseite nur die entsprechende Schicht erkennt, abtrennt und den Rest höherschickt. 

Vereinfacht kann man sie in die drei Gruppen Anwendungsprotokolle, Transportprotokolle und Vermittlungs/Verbindungsprotokolle einteilen.

Die gebräuchlichsten Anwendungsprotokolle:
APPC
FTAM
X.400
X.500
SMTP
FTP
SNMP
Telnet
SMB
NCP
AFP
DAP

Die gebräuchlichsten Transportprotokolle:
TCP
SPX
ATP

Die gebräuchlichsten Vermittlungs/Verbindungsprotokolle:
IP
IPX
DDP



So ich denke das wolltest du gar nicht alles wissen aber ich wollts einfach loswerden 

ICQ steht für "I seek you", und ist kein Protokoll sondern nur der Name des Programms.
IRC steht für "Internet Relay Chat", das ist ein Protokoll.


----------

